# Canada food guide - Atkins friendly?



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1078971330663_35///?hub=Health


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Just a question, why is everyone so in love with the Atkins Diet? It doesn't seem to me to be that great of a way to go unless you get zero exercise, and even then it seems a little dodgy.

What is the appeal?


----------



## Goobernatorial (Sep 24, 2003)

I think te main appeal is that you can lose weight quickly while eating as much bacon as you want, with no excercise.

All you need to put up wth is constipation, bad breath, and headaches with a bonus of high cholesterol.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Goober—you should really read up on Atkins before you post.

Frankly I'm pissed that most people just hear "protien diet" or protein power" and thin it's a bunch of fat people eating all the meat they can handle. It's one of the biggest misconceptions Atkins (or the South Beach Diet, Protein Power and the Carb-reduced diet, which are all off-shoots of Atkins), along with not being allowed to eat fruit.

The whole thing is based on the fact that people intake *way* too much Carbs—bread, pasta, potatoes, rice and the like. What Atkins does is get you to replace those with low-carb alternatives or remove them all together—for a limited period and replace it with protein. The protein is to help you gain some muscle and help burn the fat, your body has stored, quicker. As you get closer to your goal weight, you begin to reintroduce _controlled_ amounts of carbs into your system to bring your body into a balance again. And you don't need to eat meat—a lot of people use Soy, Tofu, and the like.

The Atkins plan has various information on how to calculate your daily intale of protein, carbs, lists of hundreds of various foods that are carb-friendly recipes, and more to better educate yourself.

The biggest myth is those who believe that eating "nothing but protein" will kill your liver. Of course, those who believe that, don't know enough about Atkins in the first place to know that it's not "all about the meat".

Another facet to the Atkins diet is getting rid of sugar (duh), which everyone knows, but few really follow. As well as getting exercise.

Is Atkins the be-all, end-all diet? No, because you can take the info Atkins gives you and reduce Carb-intake without sacrificing the foods you love, or adding more protein. If you get rid of sugars (or use sugar-subsititutes), and reduce carbs you're doing half the battle.

If you have the opportunity, walk into a MacDonalds at lunch or supper time and tell me what the majority of the clientelle are. And they serve food that is 90% carbs, and barely a hint of protein. This is why almost every fast-food chain is scrambling to offer "Atkins friendly" food (look at Subway!).

My wife and I have been on a customized version of the Atkins diet—she's lost 40lbs over the last year and a half, and I've lost 25. She's a little more hardcore than I am—I still like to indulge once in a while.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have to say that these fad diets such as the Atkins and South Beach are very unhealthy.

With both of these diets you are starving your body of its fuel (carbohydrates). Once the desired results are achieved and the body is introduced to carbohydrates once again, the body will in fact store more fat to replace the sudden loss of fat. You wouldn't run your car without fuel - would you?

Nothing can beat a sensible diet and exercise.

Take a look at body builders for example. Their diets consist of measured portions that include protein and carbohydrates. The key is moderation.

True, we are stuffing our bodies with unnecessary carbs from fast food restaurants. What do we do? Take a lunch to work, eat in instead of going out. At least you are controlling what you are eating. However, that doesn't mean that you can give up going to Subway etc. It simply means moderation.

I have been a diabetic for 12 years now, and I have followed this simple rule of thumb since I was diagnosed - eating sensibly with proper portions and exercising, and I have never been healthier or felt better.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well put MaxPower.

I have been on a "heart smart" diet which includes regular exercise for nearly four years. Eating sensible food makes one feel much healthier.

Your point about taking lunch to work is great. That way you can control your intake.

I gave up fast foods entirely, an added bonus.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Call me French, but the Montignac version seems infinitely more sensible than the Atkins.

Put simply you alternate protein meals (à la Atkins) with slow carb meals. The golden rule is not to mix fats and sugars. Ever. And to cut hidden sugars. Not bad. Leave 3-4 hours between each meal type.

Example: pasta + tomato sauce: good; pasta + pesto: bad; salad with oil dressing = good, but + croutons = bad; salad + fat free yogurt dressing + croutons: good.

More entertaining, more diverse and more balanced. Has been around for 20 years but somehow caught in Québec a couple of years back.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MAX: Wrong—the fuel and energy carbs that provide are replaced with protien which take longer to digest and are more efficient than carbs.

And Atkins is not a fad—it's been around for 20 years and is _proven_.

Body builders need a lot of carbs because their muscle needs more fuel than the average person. A body builder uses more energy standing still than an average person. Their body needs the fuel to sustain itself before it begins breaking down the excess muscle.

The amazing thing about controlling carbohydrate intake is that there are studies being conducted to find the link between carbs and diabetes because a lot of people (hundreds) using the Atkins and low-carb ways of eating reported their low-level diabetes went into remission. And that's a fact.

P.S. What a lot of people think about Atkins is that it's all about eating protein because that's all they hear in the media—quite contrary, it _is_ about eating a balanced diet. Most people have a problem with these ways of eating because it goes against the conventions we were raised to believe. The food pyramid:










Where grains and cereals are the foremost part of the diet and outweighs vegtables. How balanced can that be? Pasta is better than brocolli? 

[ March 11, 2004, 09:42 AM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Manny,

I am not out to convert anyone about their eating habits or what ever diet they choose.

But the fact still remains that Atkins IS a FAD. It is very much in fashion just like the Zone was a few years back.

Nutrition and healthy eating is a way of life for me. My diabetes is under such control that my Doctor stated that if he were to compare my glucose results to that of a non diabetic, he wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

However, protein is just that. PROTEIN. it is a building block for muscle. The Carbs derived from protein is from fat. Nothing else. You NEED carbs to fuel your body. But moderate your intake. For example Pasta - 2 cups. No more. As I stated before, would you run your car without fuel?

Perhaps my example of body builders was a poor example. People who work out as a part of a healthy lifestyle incorporate carbs into their regime. They are needed. if your metabolism is high, you will burn off any excess carbs that you intake and not store them as fat.

The problem with these fad diets is that the results are fast. So people see results and claim they work. The fact is that eventually you will have no fuel to power your body and that can have disastrous results.

There is no substitute for heating a healthy, balanced reduced fat diet and regular exercise. Period.

edit:

After reading your last post Manny, I do agree that vegetables must be incorporated into your diet. Just do not eliminate Carbs altogether. Key word: Moderation.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

That's fine Max... although I differ on the opinion on that it's a fad because (as I noted before) it's been around for 20 years, and it actually works compared to real "fad diets" like the grapefruit diet, et al. It is a proven method.

But what some people don't realize is that Atkins is merely a way to lose weight—what most don't know is that the Atkins plan has a series of dietary milestones that they must plans as they go along. Each milestone introduces more carbs into their diet until they are at their goal weight—at which point they are eating a well balanced diet with the proper portions and such.

People do lose weight quickly—initially, but as they progress to their goal weight, it takes more and more time to reach it. Atkins is really big on emphasizing that one should get exercise while on the plan—the amount is up to you.

It's a good plan because it teaches you "how to read the label" as well as what the different types of fats there are (trans fats, etc.) and helps you calculate how much energy you need, how much to portion, and how much carbs you really need.

Simply waking up one morning and saying I'm going to eat healthy is nice... but pointless unless you know exactly what food is helpful and harmful. Most people can't figure out what their balance is for their diet. Most will opt for low-fat, or fat-reduced foods which are harmfull because the process to reduce the fat introduces more sugars/carbs into their diet.

Anyway, in the end, it's about getting the food you need.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Point taken Manny.

All that I was trying to get across is that you cannot eliminate carbs out of your diet.

As far as being a fad, it just seems to have come into the limelight lately.

And you are also correct about people really not knowing what foods are healthy. They have no idea how to read labels, what are the good fats and which are bad. I find it amazing that people will opt to have a bagel as a light healthy lunch or as a snack. What they don't realize is that this light lunch is the equivalent of eating two sandwiches or 4 slices of bread. That is 60 grams of carbohydrates. And chances are they will eat other carbs on top of that. Bad choice.

Although our opinions may differ (I still think the slow reintroduction of carbs in the diet is bad, but we won't rehash that  ) I think we are both striving to get the same message across: Quit eating crap, eat healthier and exercise. Your body will thank you for it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

your body runs on carbs/sugar no matter how you slice it.
your body stores about 48 hours worth of quick energy carbs (i.e. carbs that are easily converted to energy)
any surplus gets stored as fat
if you remove carbs from your diet, your body uses up the 48 hour store of carbs and then this places your body into a state of "ketosis"
this means that the body turn to its fat reserves to convert them into carb/sugars and then use them as fuel

eating only proteins with slow carbs or without slow carbs in now way increases your cholesterol since your body chemistry changes - of course there are exceptions and everyone should consult their physician

when i am on the hard core version of Atkins, i feel much better and have much more energy
i am now at the point where my body doesn't tolerate sugars nor salts very much
when you feel better you tend to exercise more which helps your blood pressure which tends to rise with atkins without exercise

i also believe that our canada food guide is very much out of whack and that we take in far too many carbs with out fast foods and our sedentary lifestyles

i was on atkins for about 6 months a few years ago and dropped about 70 lb, BP down to 110/70 and cholesterol very nicely in check

with the warmer weather approaching and ease of walking i hope to lose weight and stay off carbs/sugars

i also include garlic as part of my regular diet

PS - i am under a physician's care who monitors my progress on a very regular basis

also, the atkins diet is very good for people who experience panic/anxiety as there has been linkage to sugars

i'll update as things move along in "Atkins - the return...."

[/end rant]


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

Do not "carbs" vary in nutrition?

Rice is a complex carb (good) and potato is a simple carb (bad) .... etc..

I recall someone saying that the rice only diet did not hurt the VietCong in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

slow and fast carbs are ok for a physically active person
the problem in north america is that we are very much a sedentary society and the deadly mixture of fats and carbs is far too prevolent in our daily diets, never mind salts

the Asian cuisine usually has much less protein (and fats) than the north american diet
a hamburger is a great example of what NOT to eat

if you have a physically demanding job carbs are ok as you will burn them off, but stress is not physical
office workers don't have physically demanding jobs and a carb & fat rich diet (see McDonald's) is a great way to gain weight and raise your cholesterol


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

macello,

The difference between complex carbohydrates and simple carbohydrates is how fast they breakdown into glucose and enter your bloodstream.

That being said, you can think of complex carbohydrates as "starchy" foods. Rice and potatoes falling into that category.

Simple carbohydrates are fruits and certain vegetables. From the vegetables, carrots, and peas have enough sugar content they are considered a simple carb.

If you are unsure wether a food is a carb, any food that is identified with an "ose" on the end, lactose for example has the ability to break down into sugar in your bloodstream.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

This is a timely topic as March is nutrition month. There are a lot of groups that co-sponser the month.... The Heart and Stoke Foundation and the Canadian Cancer Society and has the support of the Canadian Produce Marketing Assoc. 
There are special articles @ www.cancer.ca and www.5to10aday.com. and gasp, potato is considered a vegetable


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

some foods are surprising...

spinach is high in carbs
milk has carbs
soft cheeses are not low carb
hard cheese has low carbs

mayonaise is low carb, BUT many mayos are mixed with sugar which makes them high carb - time to read the labels
a true mayo doesn't have sugar
that "whipped salad dressing" is death....


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

what diet did Dr Atkins follow? All this sat fat can't be good for your heart or arteries. MODERATION I believe is the way and to excercise regularly


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> Do not "carbs" vary in nutrition?
> 
> Rice is a complex carb (good) and potato is a simple carb (bad) .... etc..


And milk has good nutrients and calcium. Alot of people don't get enough calcium. If you don't build up your bones enough before the age of 40, you have a higher chance of your bones being fragile as you get into old age.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> MODERATION I believe is the way and to excercise regularly


all well and good
just watch tv and see how kids are bombarded with fast food ads
then go look at how rampant obesity is in today's children
now, connect the dots....

MODERATION is NOT being taught nor enforced
"Mommy! I want McDonald's!!!"


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Well said, MACSPECTRUM.

Parents should take more of an interest in their children's health and not cave when the kids demand McDonald's.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> "Mommy! I want McDonald's!!!"


If I had pulled that stunt as a kid, my parents would have just laughed.

Of course back when I was a youngster (back before electricity) the CRTC didn't allow commercials on children's programming.

no Snoop Dog, no P-Diddy, no MTV, no eminem, no "disrespecting", no swearing, no "speical kids meals" - eat what's on the table or go hungry, go to school, be respectful of teachers - parents always thought teachers were right and kids were wrong (a good thing), parents didn't call lawyers if their kid was failing math, read your books, turn off the tv, go play outside, clean up your room, cut the grass, shovel the snow, help your mother, hold the hammer for your dad when he was working around the house....

yeah, i'm starting to sound like an old fart


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

MODERATION can be taught and enforced. However, if the parent doesn't so call practice what they preach that's an entirely different story. 
As a parent, I am curious as to how many times a week others on the forum are allowing their children to eat fast food ie Mickey D's, Wendys and the like. Our kids get it once a week. Sure they ask for it every chance they get but our children are the one thing that we as parents can have a reasonable amount of control over though it may not seem like it most of the time.
Is it easier to just give in and relent? Sure, but what exactly are we conveying to them? YOU CAN GET WHATEVER YOU WANT!
Not just food but anything else you care to whine and bitch for.

Yes, we all work too hard and late to get anything nutricious on the table. Yes it's more convenient to not have to get groceries and prepare a decent meal, but in the end it is a conscious decision we all make to follow that route. Don't let commercials and television be the excuse you fall back on. Easier said tthan done but why would any 5-10 year old be dictating rules and conditions to us parents. Do we let them operate the chain saw? Do we allow them to sit in front of the television 24/7? No!! So why would we be giving them fast food for dinner and lunch for heaven's sake.
Hopefully if taught young enough our kids can build upon healthier eating habits when we aren't around. Blaming television and our society for this is lame. We are the so-called society in which we complain about


----------

